# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Et soudain, Jean-Luc remet le son

## Ivan Le Fou

Contrairement à ce que nous écrivons dans Canard PC cette semaine, il n'y aura pas d'émission avec notre partenaire Arrêt sur Images sur la polémique lancée par Jean-Luc Mélenchon sur le jeu Assassin's Creed Unity: il a finalement été impossible de faire correspondre les agendas des principaux intéressés. Du coup nous publions ici la chronique qui accompagne notre test du jeu.
***"_Misère, encore un politique qui l'ouvre sur le jeu vidéo alors qu'il n'y connait rien… Et en plus celui-là confond un trailer avec le jeu qui l'annonce._" J'avoue, c'est ce que j'ai pensé en voyant passer sur mon radar les critiques d'Alexis Corbière, secrétaire général du Parti de Gauche, à l'encontre de Assassin's Creed Unity. Et quand Jean-Luc Mélenchon a enfourché le pauvre canasson au cri de "_On trahit la Révolution!_", j'ai craint le pire.
J'avais tort.

Que reproche le Parti de Gauche au jeu? Absolument pas les quelques anachronismes que vous trouverez facilement compilés ça et là sur le net. Oui, il y a des problèmes de Bastille encore debout, de drapeau pas aux bonnes couleurs, de Marseillaise pas écrite, et d'autres. La critique du duo Corbière & Mélenchon concerne la représentation qui est faite de la Révolution française.
Plus précisément, ils s'insurgent contre le portrait qui est fait de Robespierre en psychopathe sanguinaire, et plus généralement contre le fait que révolutionnaires et monarchistes sont à peu près placés sur un pied d'égalité. Cela revient, disent-ils, à présenter la Déclaration des Droits de l’Homme et du Citoyen, et donc de l’égalité en droit de tout être humain, comme l’œuvre de brutes aberrantes. Et ils en sont outrés. Honnêtement, comment leur donner tout à fait tort?
Là où Jean-Luc Mélenchon s'aventure, en revanche, sur un terrain plus douteux, c'est lorsqu'une fois ce constat fait, il en déduit une "intention" idéologique. S'adressant aux joueurs, il explique "_A vos heures libres, essayez de savoir « qui est qui », politiquement, parmi les décideurs de ce jeu. Ce n’est pas trop dur à éclaircir, croyez moi. Et ça vous explique la violence de certaines réactions contre moi_". Et l'on doit donc comprendre qu'Ubisoft fait ou laisse sciemment passer des idées antirévolutionnaires, avec donc, une intention politique.
Sur ce point, Jean-Luc Mélenchon et Alexis Corbière se plantent assez largement, par méconnaissance des processus de production d'un jeu comme Assassin's Creed Unity. La réalisation est partagée entre une dizaine de studios à travers le monde, avant que Montréal n'assemble les pièces détachées. Il n'y a pas d'Auteur, pas de cerveau unique, pas de démiurge politique : la responsabilité est partagée entre Jean Guesdon (responsable créatif de la franchise Assassin's Creed) et le duo Vincent Pontbriand et Alex Amancio (qui codirigent cet épisode). Et on voit mal le PDG d'Ubisoft Yves Guillemot (PDG) se mêler brusquement de diriger le contenu idéologique d'un des trente jeux qu'il publie chaque année. Sans compter qu'il y a deux ans, Assassin's Creed était plutôt pro révolutionnaires (américains) et antimonarchistes (contre la couronne d'Angleterre)…
La réalité est plus simple, et plus triste: la seule idéologie d'une société comme Ubisoft, c'est la marchandise. Et l'histoire entre ses mains devient une marchandise comme une autre: ici, la Révolution française n'est rien d'autre que le décor d'un parc d'attraction mondial. Si "Robespierre psychopathe, père de la terreur" et "le peuple sans-culotte assoiffé de chaos" sont des clichés suffisamment partagés dans le monde, cela en fait des marchandises qui ont plus de valeur aux yeux d'Ubisoft que leurs versions historiquement correctes, car elles sont facilement reconnaissables par les adolescents anglo-saxons qui représentent la première cible de ces jeux. A part dans Assassin's Creed, on se trompe souvent lorsqu'on croit voir un complot.
Mais cette conclusion erronée du duo du Parti de Gauche ne doit pas faire oublier ce qui est au fond le plus intéressant dans cette mini-polémique: la reconnaissance, en creux, du rôle et de l'importance culturels du jeu vidéo. On parle enfin de jeu vidéo et de "sens" dans la même phrase. Et ce faisant, on affirme un pouvoir au jeu vidéo. Pas, pour une fois, celui de rendre idiot, violent ou djihadiste, non: un pouvoir culturel. Et donc, un potentiel pouvoir politique.
On en a connu des ministres et des secrétaires d'état qui, aussitôt nommés, se mettaient à chanter les louanges du jeu vidéo, une industrie et un loisir dont ils ignoraient tout jusque-là, dans le seul but de calmer ou flatter ses acteurs économiques. Mais cette fois, c'est différent: Jean-Luc Mélenchon n'est pas ministre. Et pourtant, après avoir rappelé le rôle qu'ont eu la littérature de gare, la science-fiction ou la bande-dessinée dans son "_auto-éducation_", il écrit: "_Je considère le jeu vidéo comme un art à part entière_ (…) [qui] _a déjà ses chefs d'œuvre. Le jeu a toujours été une affaire très sérieuse. Contrairement aux apparences superficielles le jeu n’est jamais gratuit au sens où il serait sans motivation, sans finalités et sans résultat_". Et Alexis Corbière d'ajouter: "_En critiquant un jeu vidéo, et ses partis pris idéologiques, je ne méprise pas l'univers des "Gamers". Au contraire, je leur rends toute leur noblesse. Les jeux vidéo sont des produits culturels comme les autres et à ce titre ils peuvent être critiqués"_
Mesure-t-on bien le chemin parcouru? Est-ce qu'une telle intervention ne méritait pas, de la part du Syndicat national du jeu vidéo (SNJV), une réfutation plus posée et une réflexion plus argumentée que des tweets ou retweets tels que : "Mrs Mélenchon et Corbière vivent au XIXe s, ce qui ne les empêche pas de dire âneries sur le XVIII", ou "Mélenchon ne vous mêlez pas de jeu vidéo on se mêlera pas de politique politicienne populiste, promis"?
(Chronique d'Ivan Le Fou, Canard PC 308)
Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tenshu

J'avais loupé la réaction des tristes sires du SNJV, c'est dramatique  ::sad:: 

Quand est-ce que ce repli identitaire va cesser ?

----------


## Tiri

Ah ouais, je viens de voir ça aussi, c'est pathétique...

Jolie chronique sinon, ça met bien les choses à plat.

----------


## vectra

Belle, belle chronique en effet  :;):

----------


## gajapati

Merci pour cette belle mise au point. Dommage pour l'émission. Y en aura-t-il une autre plus tard sur le sujet (donc pas sur la réaction elle-même mais sur le jeu vidéo comme objet culturel)?

----------


## vectra

> J'avais loupé la réaction des tristes sires du SNJV, c'est dramatique 
> Quand est-ce que ce repli identitaire va cesser ?


Tout comme on peut être hardcore gamer et être d'accord avec De Caunes quand il se moque de Twitch.
Faudrait définitivement arrêter avec "la communauté guémeure" contre "les honnêtes gens". La frontière est tellement diffuse dorénavant... Par contre, les différentes communautés étanches parmis les gamers, ça me semble nettement plus réel et pertinent par contre.

----------


## Darkath

> Plus précisément, ils s'insurgent contre le portrait qui est fait de Robespierre en psychopathe sanguinaire, et plus généralement contre le fait que révolutionnaires et monarchistes sont à peu près placés sur un pied d'égalité. Cela revient, disent-ils, à présenter la Déclaration des Droits de l’Homme et du Citoyen, et donc de l’égalité en droit de tout être humain, comme l’œuvre de brutes aberrantes. Et ils en sont outrés. Honnêtement, comment leur donner tout à fait tort?


La DDHC c'est plus Mirabeau que Robespierre. 

Les instigateurs de la terreur étaient des brutes abérrantes noyés jusqu'au cou dans une réthorique de la fin qui justifie les moyens, peut importe le nombre de cadavres qu'ils laissaient derrière eux.

Présenter les 2 cotés comme ayant leur cotés positifs et leurs cotés beaucoup plus sombre est non seulement plus intéressant pour la narration (c'était déjà un peu le cas avec AC3, même si la narration était assez naze), mais c'est aussi plus juste pour éviter de tomber dans l’écueil bien trop courant de la lecture manichéenne de l'histoire.

Après il ne faut pas oublier que AC c'est de la science fiction qui fait utilise des évènements historiques comme toile de fond. C'est pas une livre d'histoire et ne prétend pas l'être.

----------


## ERISS

> Les instigateurs de la terreur étaient des brutes aberrantes noyés jusqu'au cou dans une rhétorique de la fin qui justifie les moyens, peut importe le nombre de cadavres qu'ils laissaient derrière eux.


Les initiateurs de la terreur étaient la population poussée à l'aberration (à cause de la spéculation dont les bourges, coupables, ont réussi à détourner les accusations sur les aristos exclusivement). Ensuite, le gouvernement bourgeois révolutionnaire, tout le contraire d'aberrant, a très intelligemment repris et mécanisé cette terreur en se drapant de volonté populaire. Tous ceux qui gênaient en ont fait les frais: D'abord la population initiatrice (car les bourges, dont Robespierre, en avaient peur), puis la vieille aristocratie à exproprier, et enfin les potes bourgeois (dont Robespierre) qui gênaient trop les profits (de guerre ou bien de spéculation normale).
Je crois pas trop me tromper.
Voilà, l'interdiction du mandant impératif, et la légalité du salariat, c'est la base de nos démocraties confisquées.

----------


## Darkath

C'est pas la population qui s'est imposée la terreur à elle même, ce sont les bourges comme tu dis (dont Robespierre faisait partie) qui l'ont mis en place.

----------


## cooly08

J'avais aussi loupé les réactions du SNJV.
C'est pas eux qui vont faire avancer le jeu vidéo dans le bon sens.

----------


## tenshu

Visiblement ALexis est tombé sur le tweet via l'article :
https://twitter.com/alexiscorbiere/s...66082586476544

:popcorn:

----------


## ERISS

> C'est pas la population qui s'est imposée la terreur à elle même,


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. La population affamée a créé la terreur et l'a imposée un peu aux aristos (qui se servaient d'abord et donc ne souffraient pas de famine) désignés par les bourges qui eux-même par spéculations avaient créé la famine (version gentille: mauvaise spéculation car ils n'avaient pas anticipé la mauvaise récolte)).



> ce sont les bourges comme tu dis (dont Robespierre faisait partie) qui l'ont mis en place.


La terreur gouvernementale, oui c'est les bourges qui l'ont mise en place. Avant ça il y a eu une terreur populaire, d'une moindre mesure car pas calculée, et cette terreur populaire a été déviée par les bourges, ok. La terreur gouvernementale a été la reprise 'scientifique', comme diraient les bolchos, de la terreur populaire.

----------


## Tiri

> Tout comme on peut être hardcore gamer et être d'accord avec De Caunes quand il se moque de Twitch.
> Faudrait définitivement arrêter avec "la communauté guémeure" contre "les honnêtes gens". La frontière est tellement diffuse dorénavant... Par contre, les différentes communautés étanches parmis les gamers, ça me semble nettement plus réel et pertinent par contre.


Oui enfin là c'est la réponse typique "Encore un abruti qui comprend rien aux jeux vidéos.", surtout pour le deuxième tweet.

----------


## Cyth

Je vois que certains n'ont même pas attendu l'arrivée de Big Bear pour lancer le sujet qui fâche  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Daturax

Merci pour cette analyse Yvan , j'aurais bien aimé que l'émission se fasse pour ma part.
Quand à la réaction du SNJV elle est tout simplement idiote (surtout le deuxième tweet)

----------


## Nono

Très chouette chronique. C'est dommage que la prise de conscience par rapport au côté culturel du jeu vidéo se fasse toujours dans la douleur, et le cas échéant sur un bête exemple d'exploitation de l'histoire...

----------


## Darkath

> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. La population affamée a créé la terreur et l'a imposée un peu aux aristos (qui se servaient d'abord et donc ne souffraient pas de famine) désignés par les bourges qui eux-même par spéculations avaient créé la famine (version gentille: mauvaise spéculation car ils n'avaient pas anticipé la mauvaise récolte)).
> 
> La terreur gouvernementale, oui c'est les bourges qui l'ont mise en place. Avant ça il y a eu une terreur populaire, d'une moindre mesure car pas calculée, et cette terreur populaire a été déviée par les bourges, ok. La terreur gouvernementale a été la reprise 'scientifique', comme diraient les bolchos, de la terreur populaire.


Donc on est plus ou moins d'accord  :tired:

----------


## lemaire

@Yvan, *si vous faites quand même une émission "le jeu vidéo est-il réac?", cela peut être très très intéressant*. Moi je suis preneur à 200%

Par exemple je pense que vous pêchez par naïveté (ouais, on se vouvoie) quand vous écrivez ceci :



> Il n'y a pas d'Auteur, pas de cerveau unique, pas de démiurge politique : la responsabilité est partagée entre Jean Guesdon (responsable créatif de la franchise Assassin's Creed) et le duo Vincent Pontbriand et Alex Amancio (qui codirigent cet épisode). Et on voit mal le PDG d'Ubisoft Yves Guillemot (PDG) se mêler brusquement de diriger le contenu idéologique d'un des trente jeux qu'il publie chaque année.


C'est une thèse très vieille et très connue, on peut la transposer au secteur des médias : _Sous prétexte que J.-P. Pernaut tient des propos qu'aurait tenus Bouygues, peut-on en déduire que c'est Bouygues qui les lui dicte? 
_
Non, Bouygues n'a pas besoin de ça... Mais il est qand même directement responsable. Il a juste à mettre en place tout un processus de sélection et d'autocensure dans ses entreprises (et même ça, il n'a pas besoin de le faire lui-même, les RH et les managers le font très bien) pour que le _seul_ journaliste qui arrive un jour jusqu'au sommet de la chaîne managériale soit précisément celui qui dira exactement ce que Bouygues pense, sans que Bouygues ait besoin de lui souffler. 

C'est la même chose pour les grosses boîtes de jeu vidéo : l'autocensure (exercée par le marketing, et autres) fait que si le scénariste avait voulu faire tenir des propos réellement réviolutionnaires aux personnages, il aurait été censuré (par peur de créer la polémique). --> Donc il sait _de lui-même_ qu'il n'a qu'à écrire un bloubi-boulga "parc d'attraction", celui de l'imaginaire anlgo-saxon (les révolutionnaires sanguinaires, etc.), pour que ça passe. Il le fait tout seul comme un grand.

*La direction n'intervient pas, mais sa responsabilité n'en est pas moins écrasante.* Bizarrement les chefs de grandes entreprises sont presque toujours à l'_opposé_ de l'échiquier politique par rapport à la gauche que représente Mélenchon, et bizarrement leurs produits commerciaux aussi tiennent en permanence des propos qui vont dans le sens du consensus culturel estampillé Médef/droite réactionnaire. Pourtant il ne faudrait y voir aucun lien, juste une coïncidence permanente. La ficelle est un peu grosse.

----------


## ERISS

> C'est pas la population qui s'est imposée la terreur à elle même,


Quoique, d'un certain côté, si: La bourgeoisie manipulait la population pour faire le sale boulot à sa place, ou bien faisait approuver la terreur par la population.
Et on peut dire que c'est Robespierre qui a commencé à s'en prendre au peuple, en commençant à s'en prendre aux Enragés, les plus révolutionnaires des sans-culottes, en les accusant d'être à la solde des aristos étrangers (dégoutés, et affamés, ils se laisseront évincer pour un os à ronger). Puis il a fini par éliminer aussi les plus (faux-)amis du peuple sans-culotte: Hébert et ses démagos qui profitaient de l'élimination des Enragés pour se mousser. Et Robespierre en a profité pour supprimer les organes populaires où s'affairaient ces vrais ou faux amis du peuple dont il avait la trouille, en même temps il étouffait la démocratie, et la population ne comprenait plus rien à la terreur en son nom, et finissait par se désintéresser de la révolution: ainsi Robespierre, malgré ses beaux discours, devenait vulnérable.

----------


## vectra

> Oui enfin là c'est la réponse typique "Encore un abruti qui comprend rien aux jeux vidéos.", surtout pour le deuxième tweet.


A force, c'est dégradant. Pour "le côté du jeu vidéo", je veux dire, de sortir les mêmes âneries. C'est fini, toutes ces caricatures de joueurs délinquants contre les croisés de Famille de France. Or, c'est exactement la posture que se donne le SNJV, et c'est vers ce marigot qu'il ramène "le débat".

Pitié, non.

----------


## Jolaventur

> semble nettement plus réel et pertinent par contre.


Tu veux parler de l'élite canardesque et des égouts que sont le reste de l'internet?

----------


## tompalmer

> Sans compter qu'il y a deux ans, Assassin's Creed était plutôt pro révolutionnaires (américains) et antimonarchistes (contre la couronne d'Angleterre)…


Petite erreur de méconnaissance du débat historiographique, parce que y'a la question de la monarchie certes (mais là on ne peut pas accuser Ubisoft d'avoir fait un truc royaliste il me semble). 
La vraie question s'articule sur la thèse marxienne de la révolution qui aurait échoué a cause des libéraux (les modérés), en bref, le capitalisme qui l'emporte sur le socialisme. (pour l'extrême gauche)

*Pour l'extrême droite royaliste* (plus ou moins) qui reprends cette thèse a sa sauce, tous les révolutionnaires sont dans le même sac, et en décapitant le Roi, on aurait détruit le dernier garde fou paternaliste proche du peuple. D'ailleurs comme la plupart des révolutionnaire sont Francs maçons, c'est pratique pour dénoncer un complot politique ourdit par les sinistres forces du capital. 

C'est juste pour re-situer, après la révolution Américaine c'est un tout autre débat, mais c'est l'archétype de la révolution Bourgeoise (ça commence par une querelle de marchands)

----------


## ERISS

edit: disparition accidentelle: oups, double-post à reculons
post reporté plus loin

----------


## Tiri

> A force, c'est dégradant. Pour "le côté du jeu vidéo", je veux dire, de sortir les mêmes âneries. C'est fini, toutes ces caricatures de joueurs délinquants contre les croisés de Famille de France. Or, c'est exactement la posture que se donne le SNJV, et c'est vers ce marigot qu'il ramène "le débat".
> 
> Pitié, non.


On avait donc la même opinion, j'avais mal compris. Le coup de sortir toujours et encore la même chose, je trouve ça stupide, surtout quand le dialogue en face devient plus intéressant.

----------


## Big Bear

Édito très intéressant. J'aime.




> @Yvan, *si vous faites quand même une émission "le jeu vidéo est-il réac?", cela peut être très très intéressant*. Moi je suis preneur à 200%
> 
> Par exemple je pense que vous pêchez par naïveté (ouais, on se vouvoie) quand vous écrivez ceci :
> 
> 
> C'est une thèse très vieille et très connue, on peut la transposer au secteur des médias : _Sous prétexte que J.-P. Pernaut tient des propos qu'aurait tenus Bouygues, peut-on en déduire que c'est Bouygues qui les lui dicte? 
> _
> Non, Bouygues n'a pas besoin de ça... Mais il est qand même directement responsable. Il a juste à mettre en place tout un processus de sélection et d'autocensure dans ses entreprises (et même ça, il n'a pas besoin de le faire lui-même, les RH et les managers le font très bien) pour que le _seul_ journaliste qui arrive un jour jusqu'au sommet de la chaîne managériale soit précisément celui qui dira exactement ce que Bouygues pense, sans que Bouygues ait besoin de lui souffler. 
> 
> ...


Eh oui. Remarque très pertinente de lemaire. Il y a d'ailleurs une cellule chez Ubi Soft chargée de "normaliser" l'ensemble des jeux de la marque des lapins très crétins.

----------


## Djinn42

Bien vu, même si Mélenchon va un peu loin en parlant d'art pour le jeu vidéo. Que des artistes participent à la création d'un jeu vidéo n'en fait pas une oeuvre d'art. Avis personnel.

----------


## Laya

A partir du moment ou l'on considère le cinéma comme un art, j'ai du mal à voir comment on pourrait le réfuter pour le jeux vidéo.

----------


## tompalmer

Pour moi c'est né comme une industrie et une poignée de titres dans tout ça peuvent prétendre a avoir une vocation artistique. 
Par exemple les jeux de simulation, impossible de dire que c'est de l'art. 

Au cinéma c'est un peu pareil, j'ai du mal a considérer ça comme un art, sauf rares cas. 
A partir du moment ou y'a des indés qui ont commencé a bosser pour des idée, là peut être. Mais ça tient pas forcément comme raisonnement, puisque tous les jeux grands publics ne sont pas des AC ou des COD, surtout aux début.

C'est difficilement tranchable comme débat, mais art ou pas je pense que le jeu doit être considéré comme une expérience qui peut influencer et faire passer des choses. C'est évident dit comme ça mais je pense pas que ce soit le cas dans toute la société pour l'instant, alors que rien que ça c'est un bon en avant.

----------


## Nono

L'un comme l'autre sont des outils qui peuvent aboutir à des chefs-d'œuvre. Ou à des grosses merdes. Tout simplement parce que derrière il n'y a parfois même plus de vision d'artiste. Juste des producteurs qui commandent un produit à des techniciens. Peut-être talentueux pour certains, mais pas de chance pour eux, l'objectif final étant de vendre de la merde.

----------


## vectra

Une jolie chronique du même secrétaire du FdG dans Libération:

http://ecrans.liberation.fr/ecrans/2...lution_1156457

Décidément, le SNJV a quelques petits progrès à faire pour sa communication  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

Haha comme d'hab les commentaires en déçoivent pas  :^_^:

----------


## Peysh

> Tout comme on peut être hardcore gamer et être d'accord avec De Caunes quand il se moque de Twitch.
> Faudrait définitivement arrêter avec "la communauté guémeure" contre "les honnêtes gens". La frontière est tellement diffuse dorénavant... Par contre, les différentes communautés étanches parmis les gamers, ça me semble nettement plus réel et pertinent par contre.


c'est completement différent, meme si la réponse du snjv est au ras des paquerettes ce qui est déplorable

du coté de caune tu as juste un denigrement sans rien derriere, "les jeux videos lol, z'ont rien a foutre de leur vie"

cote jean luc, tu as de bonne questions qui sont posées et on peut en débattre, i.e. la représentation d'un moment fondateur de notre histoire, et pourquoi avoir dépeint rebespiere de cette manière plutot qu'une autre.
je ne suis pas forcément d'accord mais je respecte

c'est à 180 degrés de de caune, et la réponse aurait du l'etre également.

----------


## ERISS

Il doit bien y avoir la moitié des chefs-d’œuvre qui sont des commandes, où l'artiste "n'est qu'un" technicien supérieur. Non?
Donc pour l'indépendance qui déterminerai l'art...

---------- Post added at 16h18 ---------- Previous post was at 15h52 ----------




> Envoyé par lemaire
> 
> 
>  je pense que vous pêchez par naïveté
> 
> 
> C'est une naïveté calculée pour étendre le lectorat, et ce n'est pas la 1ère fois dans CPC, dont le Hardware. Le lectorat actuel de CPC n'est pas visé par ces phrases d'industriels, et ne s'en offusquera pas beaucoup.


Ça doit probablement dater des premières réflexions de CPC sur un nouveau mag'?, qui sera Humanoïde.
Que je n'ai pas osé lire de peur d'être très déçu: Les sujets abordés sont probablement originaux, mais j'ai peur d'un traitement naïf "il ne faut pas douter de la science qui est innocente et indépendante", comme le suggère d'autres traitements 'interdit de douter le commerce est transparent' dans CPC et Hardware.

---------- Post added at 16h41 ---------- Previous post was at 16h18 ----------




> Une jolie chronique du même secrétaire du FdG dans Libération:
> http://ecrans.liberation.fr/ecrans/2...lution_1156457





> La référence, sans fondement historique et parfaitement anachronique, à un «génocide» pour décrire la Révolution témoigne d’une inspiration directement puisée dans la vulgate de l’extrême droite. Pour preuve, la reconnaissance d’un prétendu «génocide vendéen», dont Robespierre serait le responsable, a déjà justifié le dépôt de projets de loi par les députés du Front national, fort heureusement rejetés par les Assemblées. Que vient donc faire ce parti pris réactionnaire dans un jeu pour le grand public ?


Parceque ça vient du FN, donc c'est pas historique, bouh. Si le FN ne disait QUE des conneries, il ne pourrait pas durer longtemps.
Je soupçonne le FdG d'avoir suggéré ce truc au FN pour pouvoir continuer à planquer les os vendéens sous le tapis républicain. FN qui dit?: voté non historique.

----------


## tenshu

> Parceque ça vient du FN, donc c'est pas historique, bouh. Si le FN ne disait QUE des conneries, il ne pourrait pas durer longtemps.
> Je soupçonne le FdG d'avoir suggéré ce truc au FN pour pouvoir continuer à planquer les os vendéens sous le tapis républicain. FN qui dit?: voté non historique.


Fais gaffe on comprend pas vraiment ce que tu racontes sur la fin.

Le débat est sur le terme "génocide" qui est contesté par la quasi totalités des historiens.
Quelques billes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerre...ue_r.C3.A9cent

Et de toutes façon ce "débat" est étrange aujourd'hui ou personne ne regrette la royauté mais personne ne souhaiterait reproduire une répression aussi sanglante au nom de la République.

----------


## ERISS

> Le débat est sur le terme "génocide" qui est contesté par la quasi totalités des historiens.


Quasi. Ça devrait changer.
Les ordres du gouvernement républicain, dont des déclarations étaient carrément génocidaires, ont été interprétés de diverses manières. Des généraux ont demandé confirmation du massacre des habitants, sans avoir de réponse, et quand un général interprétait trop mollement, il était accusé de traitrise. Certains généraux appliquaient à la lettre sans même demander de confirmation, faisaient des colonnes infernales.




> ce "débat" est étrange aujourd'hui où personne ne regrette la royauté mais personne ne souhaiterait reproduire une répression aussi sanglante au nom de la République.


Justement! Qui ignore l'Histoire...

----------


## vectra

Il faut dire qu'on a déjà eu Lorant Deutsch qui réécrivait l'histoire à sa manière, notamment avec l'épisode de la Commune de Paris.
Et que lui a eu des prétentions historiques assez claires, avec pourtant un soutien de la Mairie de Paris, des interventions dans des écoles, une émission sur France 5, etc... 

De ce point de vue, je pense qu'on ne peut plus du tout parler de licence poétique de la part d'un type qui prétend vendre de l'Histoire de France et la diffuser au plus grand nombre. 
A la lumière de ce précédent, je comprends tout à fait que Mélenchon monte au créneau sur AC. AC est un média populaire, avec tout autant d'impact que les succès en librairie populaire d'ailleurs vendus dans les mêmes magasins. Et la version de l'Histoire qu'il donne à voir mérite d'être contestée quand elle est biaisée à dessein.

----------


## Darkath

Malheureusement il n'y a pas de loi qui interdisent d'écrire des conneries.




> Et la version de l'Histoire qu'il donne à voir mérite d'être contestée quand elle est biaisée à dessein.


Dans le cas d'AC on peut difficilement parlé de "bais à dessein", c'est de la fiction librement basée sur des faits historiques.

----------


## flygears

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...oute-au-casque

----------


## vectra

> Quasi. Ça devrait changer.
> Les ordres du gouvernement républicain, dont des déclarations étaient carrément génocidaires, ont été interprétés de diverses manières. Des généraux ont demandé confirmation du massacre des habitants, sans avoir de réponse, et quand un général interprétait trop mollement, il était accusé de traitrise. Certains généraux appliquaient à la lettre sans même demander de confirmation, faisaient des colonnes infernales.


C'est visiblement nettement plus compliqué à lire le Wiki, et ça ne tombe pas non plus trop dans ton sens.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...oute-au-casque


Tu as choisi le bon topic pour poser ta question. Je te suggère la carte Mélenchon Blaster Pro (version repackagée pour le marché européen de la Chavez Audio Ultrasound), dont le son est très clair quoiqu'un peu fort par moments (certains utilisateurs se plaignent de saturation).

----------


## tompalmer

> Quasi. Ça devrait changer.
> Les ordres du gouvernement républicain, dont des déclarations étaient carrément génocidaires, ont été interprétés de diverses manières. Des généraux ont demandé confirmation du massacre des habitants, sans avoir de réponse, et quand un général interprétait trop mollement, il était accusé de traitrise. Certains généraux appliquaient à la lettre sans même demander de confirmation, faisaient des colonnes infernales.


Y'a pas eu une volonté d'éradiquer un peuple, game over.

----------


## ERISS

> Y'a pas eu une volonté d'éradiquer un peuple, game over.


Tout dépend des définitions de peuple, et de génocide (c'est à partir de quel % de la population??).
En tout cas, _si jamais il n'y a pas eu génocide_, c'est uniquement _parqueceque les républicains n'ont pas eu le temps_, comme ils avaient besoin des soldats d'occupation, pour envahir d'autres pays (libérer des marchés), puis se défendre des réactions étrangères.

Comme les bolchos, les républicains avaient besoin de mater leurs paysans, en colère contre la corruption du pouvoir 'révolutionnaire' (les lois étaient faites sciemment sachant qu'elles ne seraient pas appliquées localement, comme la bourgeoisie contrôlait déjà tout partout), et ces paysans se sont alliés avec qui ils pouvaient et dont ils avaient besoin militairement: Sans-culottes verts, commandants blancs.

----------


## tompalmer

Smells like trotskysm

----------


## Kimuji

Et le génocide des gamers, y'a personne qui en parle.  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

A mon avis la critique du fdg n'a pas vraiment pris parce que les Français sont trop dépolitisé, maintenant un politique parle, n'importe lequel, et on a les réactions du SNJV (que j'ai largement vu sur les forums ici). 
On arrive plus a avoir des débats intéressants, les gens réagissent de façon épidermique et superficielle. 
"lol melenchon ki parle d'AC genre il y a joué", ça rejoint le "journaliste tous des vendus" du #gamersgate. 

Des sortes d'effets de foule comme ça qui réagissent sans réfléchir.

----------


## Kimuji

Et le bon vieux coup du "mais c'est qu'un jeu lol" pour couper court à toute discussion sur le contenu.

Quant à ACU et une bonne partie des jeux AAA, quand on voit les coûts développement pharaoniques (auxquelles on peut ajouter un montant très généreux pour la com' et le marketing) et qu'à côté on constate la nullité de l'écriture... c'est un peu désolant.

----------


## tompalmer

"je suis pas historien donc j'ai le droit de dire nimp, liberté de l'artiste"

----------


## dosadi666

Chronique intéressante. Dommage l'émission aurait pu être mouvementée, avec un sujet comme ça...
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait s'il y a une partie du forum où l'on peut trouver la liste de toutes les émissions canardpc/arretsurimages, je suis preneur !

----------


## Hamster Jovial

Éclairage intéressant, ca change des avis de 30secondes ou 3 lignes qu'on retrouve ailleurs.

----------


## LHarmonica

Merci pour cette chronique qui équilibre un peu ce que l'on a pu lire au sein de la "communauté", globalement. Ça prouve que, même si l'on n'est pas d'accord à 100% sur le fond, on peut raison garder et voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez (ce qu'ont également fait MM Corbière et Mélenchon, d'ailleurs). Merci, Ivan.




> A mon avis la critique du fdg n'a pas vraiment pris parce que les Français sont trop dépolitisé, maintenant un politique parle, n'importe lequel, et on a les réactions du SNJV (que j'ai largement vu sur les forums ici).


Juste pour la nuance : ces interventions ont été faites en tant que secrétaire général du Parti de Gauche et élu du PG, je ne suis pas certain que les autres forces vives du Front de Gauche (PCF, notamment) se soient exprimées sur la question.  :;):

----------


## vectra

> Tout dépend des définitions de peuple,


Oui mais non. Les gens qui s'inventent des agregs/doctorat d'histoire pour nous vendre leur version revisitée, on n'en a pas non plus besoin. Les procès d'intention, simplifications et supputations gratuites, on peut les faire dans l'autre sens, ad nauseam.

On aurait raison de reprocher à Méluche de vouloir introduire de force des bisbilles politiques politiciennes dans des histoires de JV, histoire de se faire mousser. Il s'avère que son intervention est largement fondée, bien qu'overburn aussi. Ce genre de commentaires que tu fais est overburn sans être fondé. Juste pour dire...

----------


## Frypolar

> Chronique intéressante. Dommage l'émission aurait pu être mouvementée, avec un sujet comme ça...
> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait s'il y a une partie du forum où l'on peut trouver la liste de toutes les émissions canardpc/arretsurimages, je suis preneur !


http://www.arretsurimages.net/toutes...sions.php?id=7  :;):

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Et le bon vieux coup du "mais c'est qu'un jeu lol" pour couper court à toute discussion sur le contenu.
> 
> Quant à ACU et une bonne partie des jeux AAA, quand on voit les coûts développement pharaoniques (auxquelles on peut ajouter un montant très généreux pour la com' et le marketing) et qu'à côté on constate la nullité de l'écriture... c'est un peu désolant.


Et dans ce budget faramineux.... il y a les aides de l'Etat. Simplement parce que les studios arrivent à le tagger comme "jeu culturel". Et après ça vient faire des leçons genre "mais on a jamais dit que ce serait une leçon d'histoire ! " 
Foutus escrocs  :tired:

----------


## ERISS

> l'intervention de Méluche est largement fondée. Ce genre de commentaires que tu fais est non fondé.


Méluche est fondé par quoi?
 J'évite les manuels scolaires (le gouvernement dit toujours la vérité), le Wiki (la majorité détient la vérité), les historiens staliniens (la vérité d’aujourd’hui est le mensonge de demain), les historiens trotskistes (le mensonge est une arme permanente pour la révolution).
 Qu'est-ce qu'il reste?
J'ai 3 sources principales de mémoire: du Michel Ragon (me souviens plus les noms des bouquins), le bouquin de Daniel Guérin ('Bourgeois et Bras-Nus'(?) excellent), et un magazine d'il y a 2 ans (me souviens plus lequel) à propos de découvertes sur la Vendée.
Ca m'arrive de lire quelques trucs royalistes, juste parceque leur point de vue m'est peu connu et qu'entre autres conneries on peut trouver quelques pistes intéressantes, mais je me base pas dessus.

----------


## Jaycie

> Méluche est fondé par quoi?
>  J'évite les manuels scolaires (le gouvernement dit toujours la vérité), le Wiki (la majorité détient la vérité), les historiens staliniens (la vérité d’aujourd’hui est le mensonge de demain), les historiens trotskistes (le mensonge est une arme permanente pour leur révolution).
>  Qu'est-ce qu'il reste?
> J'ai 3 sources principales de mémoire: du Michel Ragon (me souviens plus les noms des bouquins), le bouquin de Daniel Guérin (excellent), et un magazine d'il y a 2 ans (me souviens plus lequel) à propos de découvertes sur la Vendée.
> Ca m'arrive de lire quelques trucs royalistes, juste parceque leur point de vue m'est peu connu et qu'entre autres conneries on peut trouver quelques pistes intéressantes, mais je me base pas dessus.


En fait tu prends juste les sources qui vont dans ton sens.

En gros hein.

----------


## tenshu

> "je suis pas historien donc j'ai le droit de dire nimp, liberté de l'artiste"


Pour Deutsch, il dit carrément "je suis pas historien, je raconte des histoires et pas l'histoire".
Voire que le mec se fait astiquer par l'extrême droite pendant leur petites réunions et en même temps financer par france tv...  ::sad::

----------


## Laya

Les libertaires qui se rapprochent des royalistes, c'est marrant ça ne m'étonne pas.
Les paysans sont loin d'être forcement du coté des progressistes.

----------


## vectra

> Méluche est fondé par quoi?
>  J'évite les manuels scolaires (le gouvernement dit toujours la vérité), le Wiki (la majorité détient la vérité), les historiens staliniens (la vérité d’aujourd’hui est le mensonge de demain), les historiens trotskistes (le mensonge est une arme permanente pour la révolution).


Pas besoin d'en dire plus.
Pour toi, l'histoire est un levier politique, pour d'autres, une discipline universitaire.

----------


## tenshu

> Les libertaires qui se rapprochent des royalistes, c'est marrant ça ne m'étonne pas.


Y'a même des Royalistes Libertaires :

----------


## Laya

Je crois que c'est Stéphane Bern qui se décrivait comme Anarchiste Royaliste d'ailleurs.
Ça donne des positions assez hétérodoxe.  :^_^: 
@Tenshu il est magique ton gif   :Emo:

----------


## ERISS

Il y a plein de monde qui se dit démocrate aussi.  ::):   Tous les partis je crois, alors qu'aucun ne l'est. Et pourtant ça fait rire personne.
A force d'habitude, les conneries deviennent vérité et plus personne ne s'en moque.
Et en effet, il faut être universitaire, être payé pour en avoir le temps, pour espérer aller à l'encontre.

----------


## dosadi666

> http://www.arretsurimages.net/toutes...sions.php?id=7


Arf j'étais passé sur le site @si, mais j'avais pas grillé que tout était regroupé sous le thème "c'est pas qu'un jeu"... Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Frypolar

> Arf j'étais passé sur le site @si, mais j'avais pas grillé que tout était regroupé sous le thème "c'est pas qu'un jeu"... Merci beaucoup !


Du coup j’ai regardé à nouveau la première émission sur la presse et je me marre bien avec Chièze  :^_^: 

"Indépendance 5/5"
"Ça veut dire juste être malin"
"Ah mais t’es un héros alors !" © Ivan
etc.

----------


## dosadi666

> Du coup j’ai regardé à nouveau la première émission sur la presse et je me marre bien avec Chièze 
> 
> "Indépendance 5/5"
> "Ça veut dire juste être malin"
> "Ah mais t’es un héros alors !" © Ivan
> etc.


Ouais je l'ai vu celle-là, il est vraiment ridicule... Déjà quand tu vois sa tête t'as compris... Et le coup du "vous testez un jeu dans un hotel 5 étoiles et vous trouvez que ce sont les conditions normales de jeu?" c'est pas mal aussi.
J'ai bien aimé aussi le débat sur les jeux facebook, avec la mauvaise foi du type qui compare un pauvre jeu tout moisi - avec une DA faite en 1h30  sur un coin de table - à L.A. Noire... L'hypocrisie à son paroxysme.

HS off

----------


## Marcus Miragos

Perso, pour moi, monsieur Mélenchon fait du révisionisme. A croire selon lui , que la révolution n'était qu'une gigantesque kermesse populaire. La mort de Robespierre fut un soulagement pour tous à l'époque, et le représenter comme un malade sanguinaire, n'est que le reflet des sentiments qu'il a pu engendrer.

----------


## balinbalan

> Y'a même des Royalistes Libertaires :
> 
> http://www.cercledesvolontaires.fr/w...s-noir-220.jpg
> 
> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/2011/09/mind_blown.gif


Mais...COMMENT?

----------


## ERISS

Dans la nouvelle hypercentralisation de l'époque, républicaine, l'existence de la paysannerie est une menace, car elle a les moyens d'être indépendante.
 Plus tard, pour éviter d'avoir à génocider la non-France du nouveau territoire parisien étendu, ou plutôt pour ne pas avoir à génocider la France non parisienne (qui est encore bien paysanne), Napoléon instituera les préfectures, pour contrôler les régions provinciales (réinstitution des baronnies).  ::happy2::

----------


## Calvitruc

J'ai parcouru rapidement les commentaires et n'ais pas pu relever l'information alors je prend la peine de la rapporter puisqu'elle me semble essentielle à la compréhension des tenants et aboutissants de ce sujet:

Si Mélenchon ( que je respecte ) prend la peine d'intervenir, c'est simplement par sa condition de Franc Maçon avéré ( source ).

Il est donc bien habile de prêter des intentions masqués à Ubisoft alors même qu'il n'est pas limpide de son côté. La République et la Révolution étant quelque chose de supérieur voir sacré à leurs yeux: "Fidèles à leurs valeurs, défenseurs vigilants de l’idéal républicain,  les Francs-maçons du Grand Orient de France ont décidé, à la veille de  grandes échéances, de rappeler leurs engagements : [...]" ( source )

La bonne nouvelle c'est que contrairement à tout nos autres politiciens évoluant autour du GOF, Jean Luc estime assez le Jeu Vidéo pour prendre le temps d'y assumer son rôle de vigile. Là où ça devient cocasse c'est que la licence exploite justement depuis le tout premier épisode la symbolique chère à l'Ordre. ( source ). Mais ça il est passé à côté vu l'investissement "en jeu" que ça demande.

----------


## Laya

Tu es quand même au courant que chez les Franc Maçon il n'y a pas de "Gourou", et que la causalité que tu fais peut tout à fait être inverser. Du coup tu privilégies, probablement à tord, l'aspect complotiste de la chose.

----------


## Calvitruc

Si tu pouvais éviter de te braquer quand tu lis les mots Francs Maçons et lire convenablement un post on en sortirait probablement plus gagnant qu'avec une réponse d'anti-complotiste primaire.

Je te fais une synthèse si tu veux: Jean Luc est au Grand Orient de France ( et je le source ), sur le site officiel de ces derniers ils déclarent formellement être des gardiens de la République en page Présentation. ( et je le source ). Donc Méluche appartient à une association Loi 1901 de défenseur des idéaux révolutionnaire et il intervient au niveau personnel sur le sujet de la Révolution. Y'AURAIT IL UN LIEN ?!...

A partir de là même un agent de désinformation du gouvernement comme toi et ta clique de reptiliens pédophiles satanistes de la finance mondiale devraient être en mesure de comprendre que je n'ai jamais parlé de gourou ou de complot.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## van tiberium

Pensum chiant, comme d'habitude dans cette rubrique d'ailleurs.

Normalement, je lis Canardpc, pas Télérama ou Humanoïde. Faut faire gaffe les gars, j'y tiens à mon fanzine anar' haut de gamme.

Avec le temps, j'ai l'impression que la vieille garde de Joystick devient pompeuse et rangée, et étouffe la nouvelle génération de rédacteurs.

On aura encore des numéros d'été (ou de noël) avec des psychotroopers de couly et des posters journée de la semaine / un dîner presque parfait ? C'est encore compatible politiquement (correct) avec le fait de glander sur des plateaux TV ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Pensum chiant, comme d'habitude dans cette rubrique d'ailleurs.
> 
> Normalement, je lis Canardpc, pas Télérama ou Humanoïde. Faut faire gaffe les gars, j'y tiens à mon* fanzine anar' haut de gamme*.
> 
> Avec le temps, j'ai l'impression que la vieille garde de Joystick devient pompeuse et rangée, et étouffe la nouvelle génération de rédacteurs.
> 
> On aura encore des numéros d'été (ou de noël) avec des psychotroopers de couly et des posters journée de la semaine / un dîner presque parfait ? C'est encore compatible politiquement (correct) avec le fait de glander sur des plateaux TV ?


Ce qu'il faut pas lire tout de même  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Thufir

> Si tu pouvais éviter de te braquer quand tu lis les mots Francs Maçons et lire convenablement un post on en sortirait probablement plus gagnant qu'avec une réponse d'anti-complotiste primaire.
> 
> Je te fais une synthèse si tu veux: Jean Luc est au Grand Orient de France ( et je le source ), sur le site officiel de ces derniers ils déclarent formellement être des gardiens de la République en page Présentation. ( et je le source ). Donc Méluche appartient à une association Loi 1901 de défenseur des idéaux révolutionnaire et il intervient au niveau personnel sur le sujet de la Révolution. Y'AURAIT IL UN LIEN ?!...
> 
> A partir de là même un agent de désinformation du gouvernement comme toi et ta clique de reptiliens pédophiles satanistes de la finance mondiale devraient être en mesure de comprendre que je n'ai jamais parlé de gourou ou de complot.


Tu t'exprimes très mal alors.
"Il est donc bien habille de prêter des intentions masqués à Ubisoft alors même qu'il n'est pas limpide de son côté".
Sachant que la seule intention qu'il affiche ici  c'est "défenseur de l'idéal républicain", et que cette intention n'est pas masquée.

----------


## tenshu

> ...


Et si il était Franc mac (olol la source le parisien) justement par ce qu'il est un grand amoureux de la république et l'histoire de la révolution et non l'inverse ?

----------


## Calvitruc

Je savais bien qu'il y'aurait un type suffisament à côté de la plaque pour me la faire celle là. Puisqu'il faut tout expliquer:

Que Méluche soit chez les FM pa'rcequ'il aime la République ou qu'il aime la République pa'squ'il est FM on s'en fout et c'est pas le débat. Ca va dans un sens comme l'autre, c'est indisociable. Et tout le monde s'en branle.

Ce qu'il faut retenir de mon intervention ( et ça devrait vous sauter à la figure si vous étiez pas subjugué par la force du mot composé Franc-Maçon, sortez de vos fantasme un peu ); c'est que JL est on ne peut plus dans l'ironie lorsqu'il vous prévient dans sa note "*A vos heures libres, essayez de savoir « qui est qui », politiquement, parmi les décideurs de ce jeu. Ce n’est pas trop dur à éclaircir, croyez moi. Et ça vous explique la violence de certaines réactions contre moi*".

Qu'un membre du Grand Orient vous dise de vous renseigner sur votre temps libre sur l'identité politique du type en face; alors que lui-même appartient à une association discrète dont le coeur fondateur est la défense du sujet en débat c'est croustillant. Si vous êtes pas capable de le voir franchement j'ai hate d'entendre votre analyse sur l'absence d'Arme de Destruction Massive en Irak ! Qu'a t'il bien pu se passer ? Ils avaient promis.  :Emo:

----------


## Laya

A => B donc B => A?
C'est spécial ton raisonnement et désolé de dire que le sens est important. On t'affirme que le fait qu'il soit FM n'a pas forcement de rapport avec le fait qu'il défende la république. C'est toi qui veut absolument mettre ça dans le débat.

----------


## tompalmer

Non mais a la rigueur ses motivations on s'en fout, faut juste voir si la critique est éventuellement justifiée (et elle l'est).

----------


## vectra

Xavier Bertrand aussi est FM déclaré, y'a aucun souci avec ça.
Les FM gardent le secret sur leur liste de membres pour ceux qui le souhaitent, mais c'est bien leur seul secret. Le reste de leurs activité est public, c'est juste que tout le monde s'en fout  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Louix XV aussi, tu parle d'une contradiction

----------


## tenshu

> Et tout le monde s'en branle.


Voila, parfait résumé de tes interventions.

----------


## Calvitruc

T'as raison Laya. Entre le site officiel qui indique clairement que c'est leur rôle de défendre la République et toi qui m'affirmes que ce n'est pas important, j'ai vite fait de choisir ton témoignage comme plus crédible. 

T'as tout à fait raison, Méluche qui nous dit de nous méfier de la double casquette des intervenants d'en face alors qu'il en porte lui même une grosse comme un éléphant c'est pas du tout de la mauvaise foi, ça ne vaut pas le coup d'être pris en compte. Hollande a dit "mon ennemi c'est la Finance" alors cette fois c'est sûr, il va bientôt frapper !

Les hommes politiques n'essaient jamais de tromper par omission ou séduction, ça se saurait.

----------


## Thufir

C'est les termes "double casquette", "intentions masquées".
Tu dis toi-même qu'il a être reconnu être Francmac, dans ce cas pourquoi parles tu de double casquette et d’intentions masquées?

----------


## van tiberium

> Pensum chiant, comme d'habitude dans cette rubrique d'ailleurs.
> 
> Normalement, je lis Canardpc, pas Télérama ou Humanoïde. Faut faire gaffe les gars, j'y tiens à mon fanzine anar' haut de gamme.
> 
> Avec le temps, j'ai l'impression que la vieille garde de Joystick devient pompeuse et rangée, et étouffe la nouvelle génération de rédacteurs.
> 
> On aura encore des numéros d'été (ou de noël) avec des psychotroopers de couly et des posters journée de la semaine / un dîner presque parfait ? C'est encore compatible politiquement (correct) avec le fait de glander sur des plateaux TV ?


Eh bah voilà, CPC 309 départ de Boulon. Les stal' en force quoi.

CQFD. Bon ben salut CPC.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> j'y tiens à mon fanzine anar' haut de gamme


Je ne vois pas trop où tu as vu que canard PC était un fanzine anar, même haut de gamme. Et celà dès les débuts. Le coeur de cible du mag tel que défini par Casque dans une interview datant des premières années, c'est l'amateur de technologies, faisant partie des couches moyennes à aisées de la population.
Il est possible que tu aies attendu autre chose mais ils ne sont pas responsables de tes attentes.

----------

